# GI on Grits?



## SpecialK (Jun 5, 2002)

That was the only thing around today...so are grits considered to be a "good" carb?  Couldn't find the GI level for them anywhere.  Thaks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi SK! 

Did you try?

http://www.mendosa.com/gilists.htm


DP


----------



## SpecialK (Jun 5, 2002)

I looked on there before, it's not there..unless I'm looking wrong.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 5, 2002)

Sorry, I know people who use them....but not the GI.....doesn't sound low to me!

Remember GI isn't 'all that" 


DP


----------



## SpecialK (Jun 5, 2002)

Thaks DP...I was just curious...I had to eat something...and it was between grits and pop corn...I put some protein powder in the grits, so I should be ok =)


----------



## Duncan (Jun 5, 2002)

Grits are basically digested corn and will have a GI higher than corn.

That is bad by the way.


----------



## LAM (Jun 5, 2002)

yes, grits are the processed corn kernel, and corn is high in dextose.


----------

